# Vom Flop zum Hit: Marvel-Film dreht den Spieß um!



## Khaddel (20. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Vom Flop zum Hit: Marvel-Film dreht den Spieß um!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Vom Flop zum Hit: Marvel-Film dreht den Spieß um!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Worrel (20. Januar 2022)

> Mittlerweile können Fans den Film nämlich über den Streaming-Service Disney+ ansehen


Und über iTunes/Apple TV.
und Amazon.
und den Sky Store.
und Google Play.
und Freenet Video.
und Microsoft.
und Rakuten.
und Magenta.
und Videocity.
und Cineplex.
und Chili.
und Maxdome.

(siehe https://www.werstreamt.es/film/details/1920396/eternals/ )


----------



## hunterseyes (20. Januar 2022)

egal wo man ihn schaut, besser wird er dadurch nicht.


----------



## gangster12 (20. Januar 2022)

Ja, 2 Millionen haben ihn geguckt und gesehen, was für ein Stinker der ist (zumindest für Marvelverhältnisse). Meine Frau war echt heiß auf den Film und mit jeder (viel zu viele) Minute verging die Lust. Hätte dem Film so gut getan, hätte man den ersten Twist als großen Klimax gebracht und dann eben den Kampf beim Sektentypen besser ausgebaut. Dann noch den zweiten Twist als absoluten WTF und dann hätten die noch Zeit gehabt die Schwächen wie bei Doc Strange für den nächsten Film auszubügeln. So sind die aber fertig und eben Stinker, ich brauch jedenfalls keinen Film von denen - viel Erfolg das noch zu retten.


----------



## woerli (21. Januar 2022)

Wahrscheinlich wollten sich die ganzen User nur darüber ein Bild machen, ob der Fim wirklich so schlecht ist. Und..er IST wirklich so schlecht. Wir haben den gestern Abend auch geschaut.
Ich denke die Meisten Disney+-Zuschauer werden froh sein, dafür kein Geld im Kino ausgegeben zu haben - Pandemie hin oder her.


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2022)

woerli schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wollten sich die ganzen User nur darüber ein Bild machen, ob der Fim wirklich so schlecht ist. Und..er IST wirklich so schlecht. Wir haben den gestern Abend auch geschaut.


Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, wieso der Film so zerrissen wird. Sicherlich ist er nicht super anspruchsvoll und es gibt definitiv Verbesserungspunkte, aber dennoch hat mich der Film gut unterhalten.


----------



## Kahlmoix (21. Januar 2022)

nach 4min22sek ausgemacht, erst gedacht Superman, nein, dann Flash, nein, dann Dr Strange, nein und als Frau Jolie anfing dachte ick erst " kopiert die grad Achilies aus Troja?"  
vllt sollte Marvel mal ne Pause einlegen


----------



## aragon2000 (21. Januar 2022)

Die Rotten Tomatoes Kritiker Wertungen muß man richtig interpretieren.

Diese ist nicht vergleichbar mit den Wertungen wie man sie bei Spielen hat. Die Kritiker können nur Top oder Flop geben, dazwischen gibts nichts. 50% bei Rotten Tomatoes heißt demzufolge 5 von 10 Kritikern fanden Film, für die anderen war es ein Flop und nicht 10/10 Kritikern fanden ihn 50% mittelmässig.

Allgemein ist es besser nach der Rotten Tomatoes User Wertung zu gehen oder sich eher die IMDB Wertung anzusehen. Bei IMDB werden auch wirklich die Wertungen zusammen gezählt und dort bewerten auch weitaus mehr USer.

Allerdings muß man wissen das >7/10 bei IMDB schon eine extrem gute Wertung ist.  Das entspricht eher 90% der typischen Spiele Wertung.


----------



## riesenwiesel (21. Januar 2022)

Offensichtlich will man mit den super diversen Charakteren möglichst "woke" sein, von mir aus. Aber das ganze geht dann leider völlig unter, weil es einfach zu viele sind und dadurch so oberflächlich und blass wirken, dass man sich kaum ihre Namen merken kann.

Ich versuch mal welche ich mir merken konnte...


Sersi, weil es kling wie Cersei und das macht es irgendwie witzig, weil gleich "Jon Snow" und "Rob Stark" in sie verliebt sind... Touché an die Zuständigen für den Cast...
Sprite weil: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gilgamesh, weil naja, bleibt hängen...
Das war's.


----------



## BadBoy015 (22. Januar 2022)

Kurz und Knapp. 
Der schlechteste Marvel Film bisher.


----------



## TimeShift (23. Januar 2022)

klar wird der Film geguckt...wenn er KOSTENLOS angeboten wird. Wobei - er ist ja nicht mal "nur" kostenlos, sondern wird einem in Newslettern und beim Aufruf der Disney+ App (die, nebenbei gesagt, die SCHLECHTESTE Media-App ist, die man derzeit haben kann. Ehrenwort, sogar Plex auf dem Raspi ist besser und performanter) geradezu mit GEWALT ins Gesicht gedrückt, so dass man sich gar nicht gegen wehren kann. Und wenn man irgendwas geguckt und abgeschlossen hat, taucht es selbstverständlich als ERSTER Vorschlag in der Liste der neu zu guckenden Filme auf.

Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, was DAS alles an Marketing-Budget und Abschreibungen kostet, damit man den Film DERART offensiv bewirbt, während man genau NULL zusätzliche Einnahmen hat (denn ich hege mal SEHR große Zweifel, dass sich IRGENDWER extra für dieses Zugwrack von einem FIlm die Disney+-Abogebühren gönnt (gibt es da nicht auch noch ein Angebot, die ersten drei Monate gratis gucken zu dürfen?).

Von daher: Falsche Schlagzeile. Nur, weil etwas viel geguckt wird, ist es kein Hit. Krebs haben ja auch viele - da MUSS er ja gut sein (wenn man der gleichen Logik folgen würde).


----------

